# Image software



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Picasa is software that helps you instantly find, edit and share all the pictures on your PC

http://picasa.google.co.uk/


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

yep, ive got picasa good software for organising your pics


----------

